# Update 1948 B.f. Goodrich/schwinn



## oldfart36 (Feb 16, 2016)

1948 B.F. Goodrich/Schwinn

While I don't usually pick the ladies bikes, this one had to demand attention, brought it home yesterday. The old gentleman bought it for his wife new in 48, and she rode it very little. Unfortunetly she passed recently.
As found, original paint, stored inside the home all it's life. Vurtually like new. Love the wine color!


----------



## spoker (Feb 16, 2016)

pics dont show 4 me


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 16, 2016)

No pics, but would love to see her


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 16, 2016)

odd: showing on pc and ipad here


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 16, 2016)

Nothing on my PC, phone or tapatalk over here


----------



## pedal_junky (Feb 16, 2016)

Just showing [ I M G  ]


----------



## oldfart36 (Feb 17, 2016)

Man! Everything is showing for me, what's going on! Try this again. She will clean up great!


----------



## oldfart36 (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## oldfart36 (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## jd56 (Feb 17, 2016)

Still no pictures 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 17, 2016)

No bueno on my end. Weird.


----------



## mickeyc (Feb 17, 2016)

Nothing here either.

Mike


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 17, 2016)

Nada


----------



## oldfart36 (Feb 17, 2016)

Help guys!! They show up on my laptop, and desktop. Haven't had these problems until the new forum started!!  Other sites, report the same thing!


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 17, 2016)

Nothing for me either.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Feb 17, 2016)

If you want try sending them to my email, and I'll try posting for you. daniel1863@live.com


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 17, 2016)

Did you try using the "upload a photo or file" button?


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Feb 17, 2016)

I'm working on solving this problem today. Hopefully I'll have a solution soon.

Thanks


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Feb 17, 2016)

I figured it out... Convo sent to OP.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 17, 2016)

This her?


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 17, 2016)

Geez, that's a beauty!


----------



## oldfart36 (Feb 18, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> This her?





Yes, Thanks. Wow, things use to be so easy!


----------



## oldfart36 (Feb 18, 2016)

Well, thanks to Dave Stromberger, I think we got this figured out. I pulled the basket off before putting her away, a good test to see how it's working.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Feb 18, 2016)

Nice bike and cool looking building behind it with the old stuff sitting around.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Feb 18, 2016)

very nice! outstanding original condition bicycle. good buy.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Feb 18, 2016)

Pictures today!!! WOW! I like it best minus the basket... my eldest sister would not. She enjoyed being sent to the store on her bike to bring home groceries.


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Feb 18, 2016)

Wow! Talk about a time capsule!


----------



## vincev (Feb 18, 2016)

Beautiful bike,I would have grabbed it.Who cares if its a ladies bike.


----------



## oldfart36 (Feb 19, 2016)

Thanks guys, because of condition, this one will stay in the stable.


----------

